# Jay Naylor



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Who's heard of him, or read his stories? If you have, what do you think?

If not, www.Jaynaylor.com. Try it out?


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

Posting from work to say:

Oh dear.

Jay Naylor is pretty controversial. What with him being an arrogant Objectivist and all that.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Better Days is pretty much a huge lump of shit.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Better Days is pretty much a huge lump of shit.



Oh? Why say that?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Oh? Why say that?


 
This article does a better job enumerating all the reasons than I could.

edit: though one that it misses is using hyenas as an analogue for black people for some not-so-subtle racism


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, racisim is a part of life. So is sex. He knows this, and incorperates it into his story.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Well, racisim is a part of life. So is sex. He knows this, and incorperates it into his story.


 
It's not that his characters are racist, it's that his characters are stereotypical.  And sex is the least of the comic's problems.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Best not to bring up that name in these parts, kid.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It's not that his characters are racist, it's that his characters are stereotypical. And sex is the least of the comic's problems.



Aren't most characters steriotypical? In most books/comics/mangas/cartoons/etc.?



Ticon said:


> Best not to bring up that name in these parts, kid.



And why do you say that!?! I like him.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> And why do you say that!?! I like him.


 
Why? I'm curious because I really can't find any redeeming qualities about his work other than that he draws butts pretty okay.


----------



## Machine (Jul 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Why? I'm curious because I really can't find any redeeming qualities about his work other than that he draws butts pretty okay.


Yep.

At least his artwork is good. I can't even look at Concession without feeling the need to beat my brains out. Don't like the comic, but the art is A-OK.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Aren't most characters steriotypical? In most books/comics/mangas/cartoons/etc.?


Yeah, but 90% of anything like books/comics/manga/cartoons is shit. All that stereotypical stuff? Crap fed to you because someone saw that a certain type made people fork out money, so they began to copy that type over and over again. 
Then again, it is possible to play off stereotypes well, if you DO IT RIGHT but no one ever does. Expecially not Jay Naylor.





Lusty5535 said:


> And why do you say that!?! I like him.


Grow up a little, expand your horizons from OMG SEX AND FURRIES YAY. You will see. And someday, perhaps, you will look back on this and feel a little bit of shame deep in your soul.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

No. That's not what I like. I enjoy the story. Sex and furries only add to it.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 7, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> No. That's not what I like. I enjoy the story. Sex and furries only add to it.



Sum up the story then. Without mentioning the sex, or anything that has to do with anthro-animal gimmicks.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Sum up the story then. Without mentioning the sex, or anything that has to do with anthro-animal gimmicks.


 
Mary-sue vicariously lives Naylor's fantasy life


----------



## Machine (Jul 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Mary-sue vicariously lives Naylor's fantasy life


Oh you're good.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 7, 2010)

For the record, I occasionally read through Better Days. If you ignore the politcal rantings and so on, it's an ok way to spend an afternoon if you have fuck all else to do. As long as you switch your brain to automatic and don't think too hard about it, it's fine.

That said, if you do think about it, it's racist, pretentious, sloppy drawing as time goes on, needless fanservice shots, etc, etc, etc.

Original Life seemed to be keeping away from all the opinionated shite, but no, it has swerved back in that direction. And the latest one, he seems to have thrown in a fairly unnecessary crotch-bulge-view.


----------



## Rook (Jul 7, 2010)

Feh, after reading about as much of better days as I could stand I have to agree x_X The two main characters..especially Lucy X_X just ugh. Equivalent to furry Twilight  Treats other people like shit with no consequences for her actions. Also Fisk has the personality of dishwater.

AS for Original Life, it's not *groundbreaking* but it looks deceptively charming, I haven't run into any mindfuck material about four comics in, but sooner or later children are gonna have sex or he's going to try to show his "understanding" of issues like child abuse or love..or war..and then it's going to fail epicly. x_X

And the art style I have to admit is very cute, but sometimes even that can be grating. All the characters have a similar facial structure so it makes things kind of bland. I do have to admit though..being a fan of hips and lower body it's not bad eyecandy.

But don't bother analyzing it, because it's shallow as all fuck ;P

EDIT:

http://www.jaynaylor.com/originallife/comic/OL007.09-06-22.jpg
By the way, look at her EXPRESION..or lack of thereof in that strip. X_x It has less variation than the friggin dinosaur comics ._. Her eyes retain that stupid suprised look throughout the whole conversation *sigh*


----------



## Smelge (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, you haven't got to the part where the youngest girl daydreams about being a busty scientist.

Totally healthy subject to be drawing.


----------



## Rook (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't care if there are risque/shocking things in comics as long as they are handled seriously with a mature perspective x_X Which involves the characters changing/developing or at least having some kind of lasting negative consequences. He treated child sex like a fucking JOKE, and Lucy is the biggest slut I've ever seen, and stays EXACTLY the same throughout the whole comic, as do all the other characters *sigh* Jay Naylor is a male Steph. Meyer 

This comic is just a way for Naylor to pretty much scream his polticial beliefs. He pays no attention to working on the characters.

After you've read it you feel used.  "Oh I thought you were actually going to tell me a story but instead you molested me with your stupid conflicting opinions".


----------



## mapdark (Jul 8, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Well, racisim is a part of life. So is sex. He knows this, and incorperates it into his story.


 
I personally never had sex with my sister.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Jay Naylor is pretty much a huge lump of shit.


 fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Sum up the story then. Without mentioning the sex, or anything that has to do with anthro-animal gimmicks.



A brother and sister growing up in the south. It tells of their adventures, and how they think, how they act, how they're treated. (Not ALL southerns, but them.) It tells of them growing up, and how they change. AND!!! It's funny.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I personally never had sex with my sister.


 
Depends on how hot she is.

What?

You were all thinking it.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 8, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I personally never had sex with my sister.



No. I'd think not. But that wasn't what I was talking about. Although that happens too.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2010)

I just noticed that the OP is named "Lusty"

that explains why he's a naylor fan I guess


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm?


----------



## Browder (Jul 8, 2010)

I have read all of Better Days, mostly because by the time I started the comic was almost finished and I didn't have to wait for loading time. Let me just say...wow. And not in a good way.

It's not even that I disagree with Naylor's views and philosophy's (which I do) it's that he presents them so terribly and so hypocritically at times just so he can have Fisk get away with shit that really shouldn't be allowed. Cat works for a fucking terrorist organization and we're supposed to cheer? What the fuck.

And don't get me started on the species. If he wanted to make race based species he could have had his pick. He picked Hyena's. Seriously? Would have been nicer if we had been gazelles or zebras or virtually anything else that doesn't make a habit of feeding off of carrion. Of course lions are out of the question because Naylor likes cats and only Fisk's race gets to be one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 8, 2010)

Better Days was okay at first, before Naylor's mouthpiece Fisk got turned uber-Sue and started singlehandedly taking down entire crime organizations while being the wet dream of every single one of the female characters there.

I also lost all respect for it when I found out Naylor pretty much stole Matt Sherer's characters Lucy and Lydia, and just tweaked their names slightly. (Lucy Koneko became Lucy Black, and Lydia White became Whatsherface the token goth chick.)

Which is disappointing, because Lucy Koneko and Lydia White are actually interesting characters within Badly Drawn Kitties.
Whereas BD's Lucy and Tokengothgirl are bland, oftentimes annoying and pointless within the story, and are just there to back up how SUPAR SPEHUL AWSUM!!1! Fisk is.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 9, 2010)

I've heard of him, but that's it. I hear he's suppose to be a furry celebrity.


----------



## Variasam2 (Jul 10, 2010)

So Jay Naylor's become a huge furrydom punching bag because of his controversial and stereotypical views. So what? He's entitled to his opinions. And he's a brilliant artist, something I doubt many people in this forum are capable of. And to be honest, his comics are pretty appealing in terms of visual style and narrative. Sure, he might not go as 'deep' as other webcomics do, and his plotlines do occasionally dangle on the edge of propaganda. But he's good at what he does. And he has followers just like any other popular artist.

Basically, he's like Marmite. And I love Marmite.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> So Jay Naylor's become a huge furrydom punching bag because of his controversial and stereotypical views and whorishness and racism and mediocre art skill and etc etc.



fixt



> So what? He's entitled to his opinions.



Everyone's entitled to their opinions. You're seeing ours.



> And he's a brilliant artist



lol



> something I doubt many people in this forum are capable of.



I can name at least two other people here who are twice the artist that Naylor is, and that's just among the few people whose art I've seen.



> And to be honest, his comics are pretty appealing in terms of visual style



I can see that



> and narrative.



If Mary-Sue stories are attractive to you then sure



> he's good at what he does. And he has followers just like any other popular artist.



While there are people that work 20 times as hard as he does on their art but he gets the popularity because he's an artistic whore.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> words


 You're forgetting the porn advertisements next to the kids cartoon. Just in case the viewers forgot why they were _really_ there of course.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're forgetting the porn advertisements next to the kids cartoon. Just in case the viewers forgot why they were _really_ there of course.


 
That's but one sub-argument filed under "whore" |3


----------



## Variasam2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I said "something I doubt many", not "any". I'm sure there are artists out there that are either better or more technically proficient than Naylor. It's a matter of opinion.

Oh, and the fact that you misquoted me just goes to show how unjustifiable your opinions are. Not everybody thinks as you do, thankfully.

What the hell kind of explanation is that? "he gets the popularity because he's an artistic whore"? He gets the popularity because his work has merit. The fact he works '20 times less than others' just goes to show how talented he is.

And yes, I am perfectly aware that you're expressing your opinions. But how can you expect me to pay any attention to you when you twist my words?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> So Jay Naylor's become a huge furrydom punching bag because of his controversial and stereotypical views. So what? He's entitled to his opinions. And he's a brilliant artist, something I doubt many people in this forum are capable of. And to be honest, his comics are pretty appealing in terms of visual style and narrative. Sure, he might not go as 'deep' as other webcomics do, and his plotlines do occasionally dangle on the edge of propaganda. But he's good at what he does. And he has followers just like any other popular artist.
> 
> Basically, he's like Marmite. And I love Marmite.


Lol. _I_ can even draw better than Failor and my art is shit. 
You haven't seen very many halfway decent furry artists, I take it. Or, you know, even browsed the mainsite or DA for ten seconds.


----------



## Variasam2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Again, it's a matter of opinion. People say "OOh, Da Vinci was one of the greatest artists of all time", or "Van Gogh was THE greatest artist of all time", and I don't particularly like their work. Why must I conform to your idea of what great art is? I have my own thoughts and views on art, thankyouverymuch. Because you clearly haven't got the first clue about how art works.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> Oh, and the fact that you misquoted me just goes to show how unjustifiable your opinions are. Not everybody thinks as you do, thankfully.



Where and how did I misquote you?



> What the hell kind of explanation is that? "he gets the popularity because he's an artistic whore"? He gets the popularity because his work has merit. The fact he works '20 times less than others' just goes to show how talented he is.


 
Submit two pieces to FA with identical thumbnails. Mark one of them as adult. Observe the disparity in attention.

It's not a matter of talent, it's a matter of drawing subject matter that gets peoples' rocks off.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Variasam2 said:


> Again, it's a matter of opinion. People say "OOh, Da Vinci was one of the greatest artists of all time", or "Van Gogh was THE greatest artist of all time", and I don't particularly like their work. Why must I conform to your idea of what great art is? I have my own thoughts and views on art, thankyouverymuch. Because you clearly haven't got the first clue about how art works.


 You don't have to conform to anything we say. We can still express our opinions.

And I honestly don't care about the art. It's everything else that gets me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

To support my above post, please read http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75821-Rant-Insecure-clean-artists


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not the biggest fan of his work or anything, but to say the least I've read his comics...

Granted that Fisk is somewhat arrogant and what not, he's still not that bad. His site could be taken down with no loss to the greatness of the internet, but that's completely opinionated.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Submit two pieces to FA with identical thumbnails. Mark one of them as adult. Observe the disparity in attention.
> 
> It's not a matter of talent, it's a matter of drawing subject matter that gets peoples' rocks off.


 
For the person whining, I did this and put the results up somewhere or other. It worked out that out of all the views between the clean and the adult, the adult got 68% (or something like that) of the views. And the thumbnails stated "clean" and "adult".


----------



## yourbestfriend (Jul 12, 2010)

It's just another useless thing.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 12, 2010)

Rook said:


> http://www.jaynaylor.com/originallife/comic/OL007.09-06-22.jpg


 
That's actually a pretty funny strip, if you recognize the franchise its paying homage to.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 12, 2010)

I prefer this strip, personally (NSFW)


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I prefer this strip, personally (NSFW)


I lol'd.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not that his characters are stereotypical. They're archetypal. Many  of his characters are merely the personification of a certain "flaw" in  our society that Jay finds he must eradicate. Sometimes his comics are  fine. Sometimes they may even be humorous. But most of the time, it's a  medium to express his extremely conservative views. And let's not forget about the meaningless, sometimes humorously poorly planned sex. I think the first sex scene is when the protagonist is around...10? And correct me if I'm wrong, but his parents find out and don't really react. Besides, being the obvious die-hard Republican (not that being a republican is a bad thing, but this guy takes it too far) that he is, wouldn't he be against yiffing?

This, TwoKinds, and Concession are the Unholy Trinity of really shitty comics.

Oh, and Smelge's comic made me fall out of my chair.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 14, 2010)

I finished reading Better Days yesterday, now some things (the incest mostly) was a bit screwed up, but I did enjoy the comic.
I didn't see racism, what I saw was mild stereotyping, and that was only in a couple of the hyenas, and unfortunately, a true stereotype in real life.
Though it seemed to progress too quickly, didn't go into enough detail in parts, jumped around a bit much, and ended much to quickly without going into enough detail once again with what happened in their lives


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> I just noticed that the OP is named "Lusty"
> 
> that explains why he's a naylor fan I guess


Or your typical porn-addicted furry.

Does Naylor have a problem with women or does he suck at applying personality to characters?


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the "Little lamb" summer camp fantasy a lot. ^^  That really hits home to a lot of us who attended these camps and got our first crushes, or had our first sexual experiments.  I like his art, regardless of who the person is. The Summer camp mini-comic especially has the ability to probably bring a lot of us back to summer camp again, and you have to admire the man for doing that. ^^


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Or your typical porn-addicted furry.
> 
> Does Naylor have a problem with women or does he suck at applying personality to characters?


 
I think Fisk (as in the artist, not the character) simply thinks very shallowly of women in general. Have you noticed that there are no overweight people in THE AMERICAN SOUTH?


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think Fisk (as in the artist, not the character) simply thinks very shallowly of women in general. Have you noticed that there are no overweight people in THE AMERICAN SOUTH?


The American South?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> The American South?


 
Let's see... Statistically speaking Mississippi has the most overweight/obese people in ALL OF AMERICA... Southern cooking though quite delicious is incredibly unhealthy.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Let's see... Statistically speaking Mississippi has the most overweight/obese people in ALL OF AMERICA... Southern cooking though quite delicious is incredibly unhealthy.


Interesting. I never knew that before.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Go back through the story sets, I don't remember a single furry that was even chubby  If anything Fisk and his crew live in a perfect white society with just a few minorities.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Go back through the story sets, I don't remember a single furry that was even chubby  If anything Fisk and his crew live in a perfect white society with just a few minorities.


Yes yes yes.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yes yes yes.


 
I also find it funny how he made all of the Catholics rabbits (they don't believe in contraception) and all of the Jews mice (think persecution and you'll see something fucked up)


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I also find it funny how he made all of the Catholics rabbits (they don't believe in contraception) and all of the Jews mice (think persecution and you'll see something fucked up)


The rabbits being Catholic for that fact made me chuckle, but the mice thing..I remember something about mice and Jews, can't remember though.


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Interesting. I never knew that before.


 
You need to go to a restaurant that serves real southern cuisine. Excellent stuff, but I feel that if I eat it more than once a week I'll die


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> The rabbits being Catholic for that fact made me chuckle, but the mice thing..I remember something about mice and Jews, can't remember though.



Think of it this way, it's Cat vs. Mouse.



Aden said:


> You need to go to a restaurant that serves real southern cuisine. Excellent stuff, but I feel that if I eat it more than once a week I'll die


 
Southern Cuisine is delicious, don't get me wrong it is DIVINE. It'll also clog your arteries and make you die in the long run.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jul 14, 2010)

I srsly love Jay's art, except for his porn. If he dropped the porn he'd be even more epic.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2010)

Amphion said:


> The rabbits being Catholic for that fact made me chuckle, but the mice thing..I remember something about mice and Jews, can't remember though.


Well, for one, Spiegelman used mice for Jews in MAUS, though that one also made Americans dogs and Germans cats (and the Polish were pigs). I'd imagine that's where Naylor picked up the idea of using mice for Jews.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 15, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> Well, for one, Spiegelman used mice for Jews in MAUS, though that one also made Americans dogs and Germans cats (and the Polish were pigs). I'd imagine that's where Naylor picked up the idea of using mice for Jews.


 
THat is actually exactly what I was thinking when I read that


And what's wrong with not including many overweight people? Although the Average weight of the American is 198lbs, the first story started in the late 70s early 80s I'm guessing, people didn't overeat as much back then, and there were less things to make people lazy and they actually stayed in shape


----------



## Smelge (Jul 15, 2010)

There has always been fat people.


----------



## Machine (Jul 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> There has always been fat people.


The only fat person I saw was that racist aunt or whoever she was.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 15, 2010)

This is because fat people are horrible people.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> There has always been fat people.


 
Yes, but no where near as many as there are today


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to read Jay Naylor's comic. I sorta wish I could forget it now.   There was nothing interesting about the story or characters (except the   "bad" interesting parts.) The art is okay, but why has nothing changed?   Finding a comfortable style is no excuse to stop improving! When any   characters are drawn looking out towards the viewer, I feel like I have   wall-eye vision.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 16, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I used to read Jay Naylor's comic. I sorta wish I could forget it now.   There was nothing interesting about the story or characters (except the   "bad" interesting parts.) The art is okay, but why has nothing changed?   Finding a comfortable style is no excuse to stop improving! When any   characters are drawn looking out towards the viewer, I feel like I have   wall-eye vision.


 
You're wrong. He has changed his art.

He's simplified. A lot. Characters aren't so complex, backgrounds are gone.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You're wrong. He has changed his art.
> 
> He's simplified. A lot. Characters aren't so complex, backgrounds are gone.


 
I guess I meant "changed for the better."

I checked out his latest page of his new comic, and then the very first page of Better Days. Noticeable differences, but nothing strikes me as significant improvements. His changes are pretty _ass_ for 7 years time.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 16, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> THat is actually exactly what I was thinking when I read that
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with not including many overweight people? Although the Average weight of the American is 198lbs, the first story started in the late 70s early 80s I'm guessing, people didn't overeat as much back then, and there were less things to make people lazy and they actually stayed in shape


 
The South has been known to have health and weight problems since plantation days. For the most part the poorer people (and slaves) got really bad parts of the animal because it was cheap and they made it delicious, but unhealthy. obesity in general is a newer problem, but southern food had been unhealthy for a very long time, and when you eat it 3 meals a day...woof


----------



## Taralack (Jul 18, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> A brother and sister growing up in the south. It tells of their adventures, and how they think, how they act, how they're treated. (Not ALL southerns, but them.) It tells of them growing up, and how they change. AND!!! It's funny.


 
You have some pretty low definitions of "funny", mate.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 20, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I personally never had sex with my sister.


 Yeah, that whole incest part didn't go so well with me. It just made me so uncomfortable.


----------



## Machine (Jul 21, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Yeah, that whole incest part didn't go so well with me. It just made me so uncomfortable.


I thought it was a dream sequence, actually. ; - ;


----------



## Delta (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not going to lie.

I read through Better Days and keep up with Original Life.

I kind of just switch on auto-pilot and go through it, paying attention more to the story than any preachy ideals.
Better Days has its flaws, but its an _*O.K.*_ [bolded for strain] story with pretty art.

I personally enjoy Collected Curious and The Chipper Whale better than any of Naylor's stuff.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 21, 2010)

Winds said:


> I personally enjoy Collected Curious and The Chipper Whale better than any of Naylor's stuff.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

I read better days a while back while I was home sick with the flu and pretty messed up from the medicine they gave me, so I only took it at face value. Hell, I didn't figure our until months later the correlation between races and species. I have kind of kept up with original life, but its pretty much in the shitter now.


----------



## Aindreas03 (Aug 4, 2010)

I tend not to read comics to go deeper into the stories. For me, they're just entertainment for when I'm bored. I'm the webcomics junkie who could care less about political commentary and cares more about how the art looks. I'll admit, some things in Naylor's work would be better left out, but I really don't mind it.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, Naylor is more or less a complete asshole, and it really hurts the already tiny amount of faith I have in the furry fandom that I have that people actually enjoy them. I used to read it a long, long time ago, but by the time I had gotten to the incest part, and how it's so positively portrayed with absolutely _no_ ill effects whatsoever, (no mental scarring? No inbreeding? Really?) I just started feeling sick to my stomach and closed the window. From what I hear happens after that, that was a pretty smart decision.

I could say a lot about the man and his comic, but honestly, there's this one article from the Bad Webcomics Wiki that I feel explains how I feel more clearly than I myself could.

Here's one choice quote in particular.



> I've already pointed out basic Mary-Sue and Wish Fulfillment all around, so let's use this space for deeper thoughts. Thanks to a post on the LOLjectivism board, people now know that Naylor's hate is also of the irrational, specific kind. These two  who compete with Lucy in Chapter 16 for the internship are not just  random strawmen for unprofesionalism and wrong news ethics. They  satirize two actual people that disagreed with Naylor at FurryMUCK. Because they actually told Naylor to shut up and stop being such a dick, he set out to mock and destroy them in his own comic, where shit is put inside their mouths and they are engineered to be hated by the comic's audience for a full 32 pages.  Way to hold a grudge, you immature fuck. I guess it means that if he  gets offended by this review, he'll just make some mock-up character  called like me that gets stoned down by Fisk. Or just whine about me in  his LiveJournal. So next time you read the chapters about the opressive  teacher or the terrorist pedophile or the modern art incoherent  asswipes, dig deeper into those plain target-characters. Some may  resemble an actual person that Naylor hates with all his guts.



I removed the links to the actual comic, because I don't want to be blamed for giving him any more traffic. If you want the links, check the article.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 7, 2010)

is this the guy that draws porn

or am I mistaken?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 7, 2010)

TishPug said:


> is this the guy that draws porn
> 
> or am I mistaken?


 
You could say that about a lot of artists in this fandom...


----------



## vincentthethird (Aug 7, 2010)

TishPug said:


> is this the guy that draws porn
> 
> or am I mistaken?


Depends, there's a lot of porn artists.

But If you're talking about *Fisk*... Yes.


----------

